# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Magnesium?

## Smalm

My medication person ( a nurse) wants to put me on a magnesium supplement for my anxiety.  Has anyone ever tried magnesium for their mental problems? Just wondering because that was what was suggested to me.

----------


## Ironman

I remember seeing two types of magnesium being sold at the drugstore.  It does work, although, it may have a bit of a laxative effect.  It works to help with any medication.

----------

